# Java-Projekte importieren



## DieDreiJavas (7. Nov 2011)

Hallo!
Ich habe folgende Frage:
Zur Abgabe einer Java-Hausaufgabe sollen wir schon vorgegebene Projekte (.zip) importieren, dann bearbeiten und abgeben. Zusätzlich müssen wir einen Checkstyle aktivieren, damit alles läuft.
Beim importieren tritt folgendes Problem auf:
Vor dem Ordner mit dem Java-Projekt und dem default-Paket ist ein rotes Ausrufezeichen und die primitiven Datentypen (Integer...) werden nicht erkannt ("Integer cannot be resolved to a type)!
Woran kann das liegen?
Grüße
DieDreiJavas


----------



## XHelp (7. Nov 2011)

Integer ist kein primitiver Datentyp, 
	
	
	
	





```
int
```
 ist es.
Häng mal vlt ein Screenshot an, vlt sieht man da mehr.


----------



## DieDreiJavas (7. Nov 2011)

danke für die schnell Antwort!


----------



## insane80 (7. Nov 2011)

Ist das JDK richtig in Eclipse eingebunden?


----------



## DieDreiJavas (7. Nov 2011)

Sollte es an sich sein, wir hatten bei anderen Projekten nicht das Problem!


----------



## XHelp (7. Nov 2011)

Was ist denn, wenn du eine neue Datei erstellst?
Kannst ja auch mal die Daten hier anhängen, vlt ist mit der Kodierung was falsch und er kommt damit nicht klar. Ansonsten würde auch ein Blick "Problems" helfen, da steht bestimmt mehr drin.


----------



## DieDreiJavas (7. Nov 2011)

Hat sich erledigt!
Unter rechte Maustaste -> Build Path -> Configure Build Path -> Libraries war eine falsche jre-Version ausgewählt! Wenn man die (auf die vorherige) geändert hat gings problemlos


----------

